# Advice re runny poop and sick chook - help!



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

This is not regarding my chickens but some ex battery hens belonging to a member of an English forum dedicated to ex batts. She is really worried about her hen, can anyone suggest anything. Energyvet, does this sound familiar to you??

_Miss Bonnet still has very watery poos, just when I thought she was improving, it turns out that she's not.









Don't know if anyone has noticed this problem, but I noticed today that her little face wasn't pink but a brown colour. Now I had noticed this with Coco and Peggy before they went to Rainbow Bridge







, but didn't really take it in (if you see what I mean). I'm now wondering if that is a sign of what is wrong!

I have sent a poo sample off to Crowshalls after speaking to Claire this morning, so when she rings me (hopefully tomorrow) I'll mention it to see if she has seen it before.









I explained to Claire that this starts with watery poos, then they stop eating, their combs look dry (dehydrated) although I can still see them drinking, and they go downhill so fast, and suddenly they're gone, despite CCF and egg etc.









There are three girls now, including Miss Bonnet, who have dirty knickers re watery poo. I need to clear this up and fast.







I've now lost 5 girls since the end of May, although Matilda, bless her, had an internal tumour, but she still showed signs of the watery poo!









I've tried anti biotics, worming them, going over the top with cleanliness etc, what else can I do? I now feel that there has got to be something radically wrong to go through my girls like this._


----------



## usmc_plumber (Oct 9, 2012)

Not positive but those sound like symptoms for worms


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes, but she has done the whole deworming thing with them. I'm wondering if it's microbial rather than parasitic.


----------

